# what was in it? how old is it?



## hkww (May 30, 2009)

This bottle has Sure-Klean written on it.It is a 1/2 gal.
 On the bottom it reads F.UDDO & SONS CO. NEW ORLEANS,LA. U.S.A.
 also has T.M.REG SURE-KLEAN U.S.PAT.OFF.
 Thanks for any help.

 Ok i still have not figured out how to post my pic,madpaddle is going to help


----------



## St0rm (Jun 1, 2009)

I do believe it was a bleach or disinfectant of some kind


----------

